# Fly Tying



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello gentlemen, I don't usually post in here but I had a few questions.
I would like to get into fly tying this summer and I would like some basic pointers on equipment and techniques.
I really don't want to spend a ton of money getting into this I would like to do it like a hobby, (I have enough money invested in rods and tackle) 
so what:
Equipment?
Materials?
e.t.c


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a set of tools and a vice.
Don't waste your money on a tying kit that includes materials.
These materials are of poor quality and usually not what you need to use.
You can get a tool kit with a basic vice for under $50.00.

As far as materials, decide what flies you want to tie and then buy the materials for those flies.

To start, I suggest tying Woolly Buggers and midge nymphs like Zebra Midges and Brassies.
Next you can try Hairs Ears and Pheasant Tails.
After you have them down, you may want to look at some dry flies.
These are the most expencive flies to tie because you have to buy dry fly neck hackles.
Griffith Gnats and Renegades are easy but very good patterns.

There are great videos on You Tube to help you with the tying process.
Have fun with your new hobby.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Brook Trout Kid,

If you're serious about it shoot me a PM with your address. Someone gave me some materials recently, I'd be happy to share. Buy a vise, a bobbin, decent scissors, some thread and some hooks.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Everything said before is right on the only thing I could add is get a good vise, a good vise will last you a lifetime a bad vise will give you a lifetime of frustration.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I would recommend going to some sort of expo as soon as possible. Sit with each tyer and take notes. Here's the quotes I wrote down from the last one I attended:

1. I started tying flies when I was 3 years old.
2. This "new" material I'm usuing has special fish attracting qualities.
3. I invented this "new" technique for tying.
4. Buying flies is cheaper than tying them.
5. You'll catch more an bigger fish with my flies.
6. I'm a professional fly tier. You are watching me tie my one-millionth fly.
7. I used to tie and guide for a fly shop in Montana.
8. After learning how to whip-finish by hand, I found my flies were more effective.
9. I don't name my flies. My clients' come up with the names.
10. If you counter-twist your hackle it will spin properly. Unless you are fishing it in South America.
11. I only tie with natural materials. 
12. I was going to patent my flies but then decided, what the heck, it's all about sharing.
13. My patterns are featured in Victoria's Secret, and I hope to expand to Doctor Johns.
14. The best way to fish this pattern is to cast it toward a feeding fish. If it takes it--set the hook.
15. This pattern is best fished in the fall during low ambient light conditions, when the fish are hungry and aggressive. I've had real good luck casting it to stunted and hungry brown trout on the middle Provo.

Anyway, It's a great hobby--or I mean profession. 

Have fun and don't take yourself or the hobby as serious as most of us have.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really want to get into it for the variety not offered at our local tackle shops down here! Plus I love building fishing lures so I though tying was something I ought to try


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> 14. The best way to fish this pattern is to cast it toward a feeding fish. If it takes it--set the hook.


 :lol: My favorite advice.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BrookTroutKid said:


> I would like to get into fly tying this summer...





BrookTroutKid said:


> I really don't want to spend a ton of money getting into this ...


These two comments almost seem like an oxymoron. Not trying to dissuade you. But once you get going, fly tying can be, and usually is, a very expensive hobby. Good luck, it's addicting!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

TS30 isnt kidding I think Ive spent major $$$ in fly tying materials (keep and eye on ksl there always someone selling materials ) but the nice thing is you can tie up a handful of flies the night before or have portable vise and tie some flies streamside ( match the hatch ) No need to count on a store to get your flies. Especially nice when your camped on the river and you really dont know what to expect.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I also agree that tying flies won't always be a cheaper way to fish but after you have the basic tools, some flies don't cost that much.

As also mentioned, I tie my flies so that I get the size and color of the fly that I want.
Many of my patterns can't be purchased at a fly shop.

Tying flies can be fun and rewarding, just don't go into it thinking that it will save you money over buying flies.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Fly tying doesn't have to be expensive. Once you have your equipment you can save money if you want. I do. You don't need to tie every fly on the market. Tie the ones you use the most. Have fun experimenting. You don't have to tie hackled dry flies to catch fish. I have never dropped the money for the expensive dry fly saddles. I don't tie hackled dries. I tie most all my dries in comparadun style (deer hair wings). You can make the hobby whatever you want it to be. When I tied professionally, I tied all my flies on an old Thompson A vise. I never had a problem with it for over 15 years. I never had a shop owner ask me if my flies where tied on an expensive vise. Just make the hobby what you want it to be. I would dare say that for most fly patterns (normal trout type flies) tiers are into them maybe .30 to .50 in materials including the price of the hook. If you learn to buy in bulk, the price is probably even cheaper.

I think what most of these guys mean by "it's not cheap" is that with most hobbies, including fly tying, you start to buy and accumulate things you might never use. You start coming up with ideas and then you buy materials to experiment. If it doesn't pan out then you have a room full of "stuff" that just sits there.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Fly tying doesn't have to be expensive. Once you have your equipment you can save money if you want. I do. You don't need to tie every fly on the market. *Tie the ones you use the most.* Have fun experimenting. You don't have to tie hackled dry flies to catch fish. I have never dropped the money for the expensive dry fly saddles. I don't tie hackled dries. I tie most all my dries in comparadun style (deer hair wings). You can make the hobby whatever you want it to be. When I tied professionally, I tied all my flies on an old Thompson A vise. I never had a problem with it for over 15 years. I never had a shop owner ask me if my flies where tied on an expensive vise. Just make the hobby what you want it to be. I would dare say that for most fly patterns (normal trout type flies) tiers are into them maybe .30 to .50 in materials including the price of the hook. If you learn to buy in bulk, the price is probably even cheaper.
> 
> I think what most of these guys mean by "it's not cheap" is that with most hobbies, including fly tying, you start to buy and accumulate things you might never use. You start coming up with ideas and then you buy materials to experiment. If it doesn't pan out then you have a room full of "stuff" that just sits there.


Thats mainly what I am going for, here in Cedar city we have two places that sell flies and the ones that I usually use are gone with a few days. I mainly want to tie buggers, gnats, mosquitos, and some small nymphs.
I also just really enjoy fishing that much more when I catch fish on things I have invented, mainly my own spinner designs and plugs, its very rewarding when something that you put effort into produces!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say that you are ready to start tying your own flies.
Have fun with it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Not, one of the guys, but a tier non the less. This can be as expensive or non expensive as you are willing to make it. Yu can get budget material at material and hobby shops.
The advantage to tying your own flies is you will always have the fly you need.
I don't agree with going for a kit. Not all kits are created equal. Like anything else, there are good and there are bad.
But, the good ones do offer GOOD material, tools are fair to good plus a book. Check out these kits (notice the KITW1 has allot of the flies mentioned)
http://www.wapsifly.com/wapkits.html

IF you like this and want to continue....upgrade to ceramic or Teflon bobbins, good scissors (but remember to cut wire where the scissors meet to protect them and hair is hard on scissors) and top it off with a good ROTARY vise. It is worth it's weight in gold specially on dubbing loops.


----------

